# New HD reciever hooked up to older dish



## Liemandt1010 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it possible to hook up a H24/200 receiver to an older dish? I brought it from my old place to my folks house and was trying to hook it up and am getting an error. Searching online it found I might need a SWM or maybe out of luck. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Liemandt1010 (Apr 23, 2013)

from what i have read, i just need a power supply (SWM) for the dish? 
Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

:balloons: Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Yes, you can use your H24 with older dishes, but you need to change the dish settings.


Here are the steps to change the dish settings.


From the Menu 

Using the Arrow buttons navigate to - select Parental, Favorites, Setup - press Select button

Using the Arrow buttons navigate to highlight - select System Set Up - press Select button

Using the Arrow buttons navigate to highlight - select Satellite - press Select button

Using the Arrow buttons navigate to highlight - select Repeat Satellite Setup - press Select button
Follow the on screen instructions and press the - Dash button

A new screen will be shown

Use the Arrow buttons navigate to Switch - then press the Select button

In the drop-down box use the Arrow buttons to highlight 02 Multiswitch then press Select button

Use the Arrow buttons and highlight Dish Type - press the Select button

In the drop-down box use the Arrow buttons to highlight 01-18" round then press the Select button

Use the Arrow buttons to navigate to Continue until you can hight light - Watch DirectTV


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You don't need a SWM Power Inserter with an older non-SWM dish.


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope nobody minds if I piggyback onto this thread. I have a motorhome with a King-Dome 9702 antenna, i.e., a standard def non-powered antenna. I will be replacing the 2 Samsung SD receivers with HD receivers. So the above instructions will be appreciated. Ultimately when funds become available, I'll replace the King-Dome with a SWM based Winegard HD Trav'Ler. But until then I have purchased a Slimline SWM RV Portable set which I can single line connect into the RV. In the meantime I would like the option of using either the King-Dome (with the hassles of setting the receivers) or the portable Slimline. Can I Join/Merge the two different antenna systems using a "Diplexer?" Will using one cause a problem for the other??


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnQ said:


> Hope nobody minds if I piggyback onto this thread. I have a motorhome with a King-Dome 9702 antenna, i.e., a standard def non-powered antenna. I will be replacing the 2 Samsung SD receivers with HD receivers. So the above instructions will be appreciated. Ultimately when funds become available, I'll replace the King-Dome with a SWM based Winegard HD Trav'Ler. But until then I have purchased a Slimline SWM RV Portable set which I can single line connect into the RV. In the meantime I would like the option of using either the King-Dome (with the hassles of setting the receivers) or the portable Slimline. Can I Join/Merge the two different antenna systems using a "Diplexer?" Will using one cause a problem for the other??


No, as the LNB frequency down-conversion blocks of the two dishes overlap one another and will mutually interfere if diplexed together.

From the King-Dome dish; 950-1450 MHz
From the SWiM portable; ~922- 1841 MHz (+ a 2.3 MHz control signal).

You're going to have to use one or the other until you can afford the Winegard HD Trav'ler and all SWiM comparable receivers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also if you get H25 receivers, those would not be "compatible" with your SD King Dome antenna since the H25 are SWM only HD receives


----------

